# Friday : Poljot Traveller



## francis 24/24

I really like the design of this watch. And, boy, the lume ! The tritium of my Fortis
looks bleak !

Cheers,

Francis


----------



## Dennis Smith

Nice! That's the best looking Poljot I've seen yet.


----------



## MaTTK

Awesome! Any good sources for getting Poljot's?

It looks like the inner bezel rotates to keep a 2nd time?

Matt


----------



## francis 24/24

*Poljot Traveller*

Thanks !

> Any good sources for getting Poljot's?
Alas no. The same source was good and not so good.

>It looks like the inner bezel rotates to keep a 2nd time?
Yes, it does rotate, but ... manually !

Cheers,

Francis


----------



## Michet

I've just started the procedure to buy one at http://www.aviator-watch.com/ (you'll find it in the "17 jewels/date"-"24 hours wtaches"). It's ordered, paid by paypal .... And now I'm waiting .... I'll keep you posted with the end of the story .....


----------



## MaTTK

Michet said:


> .... I'll keep you posted with the end of the story .....


Please do, I'll be interested to read your impressions.

Matt


----------



## Michet

I've got my Poljot Traveller N° 7 !!!! It (She ?  ) arrives yesterday in very good shape in its plastic box !!! Thank you Subwave !!!!!

It looks great and works perfectly for the moment !!!!

I hope ... the first of many other 24H watches in the future ....


----------



## francis 24/24

*Congratulations and welcome aboard ! (nt)*

nt


----------



## watchnerd

Nice. :-!

What's the diameter?

Thanks,

watchnerd


----------



## francis 24/24

*38 mm diameter. Cheers. (nt)*

nt


----------



## Budgetguy

*Re: 38 mm diameter. Cheers. (nt)*



francis 24/24 said:


> nt


I was thinking of purchasing the very same model. Any issues with quality/accuracy to date. Thanks. Jim


----------



## Michet

Lucky guy !!! 

I've adjusted my watch this Friday with the official time here in Belgium and just check now (68 hours later) .... I'm 58 sec ahead .... I'll never be to late !!!!  
So, She is gaining an average 20s a day .... That's my personal experience but it's a well known and widely used mechanism so I'm sure you'll get other details .....


----------



## Budgetguy

Michet,
Just purchased from the same website a Poljot 24 hr No. 7. Paid via paypal so hope everything went well. I'm in the U.S. so we'll see how long it takes to get across the "ocean." 

I'm planning on taking several recertification courses this coming fiscal year and look forward to staring at the Poljot "24 hour" dial, wishing it were a Brietling or Zeno, etc.

Thanks for your comments regarding the watch. My first "24 hour" dial automatic (only have one other automatic and it's a Seiko).


----------



## Budgetguy

Correction. This Poljot is a hand wound watch.


----------



## Budgetguy

Update: I ordered the watch from Subwave at the end of April. I'm still waiting. I emailed Subwave several times and have received no response. So, in this case, it is eight weeks and counting and I'm considering contesting the paypal credit card. I guess some things do take longer to get to the US.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Very interesting news. Please keep us updated on developments.
Hopefully it will arrive shortly.


----------



## NormanF

francis 24/24 said:


> I really like the design of this watch. And, boy, the lume ! The tritium of my Fortis
> looks bleak !
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Francis


I like that design but I bought the Zeno since I wanted an automatic 24 Hour watch. Now if Poljot came out with an automatic Traveller, I know I would want one!


----------



## rzlatic

francis 24/24 said:


> I really like the design of this watch. And, boy, the lume ! The tritium of my Fortis
> looks bleak !


these Travellers are beautiful. the Sturmanskie Traveller model looks quite the same... anyway, i have read somewhere that second hand runs in sweep-mode (continously, not tickingly), is it true?


----------



## oruga65

Hi all!

I'm new to this forum. I've got a Poljot Traveller Alarm, and it's in the same aesthetic line of your Poljot 24:










I'm wearing it now and love it!


----------

